

Tech Details on the Apple Tablet from Jason Calacanis - smanek
http://twitter.com/jason

======
smanek
In case it gets taken down, the relevant tweets are:

Apple tablet's 2 cameras is sick feature for video conferencing: u shoot
what's in front of you + yourself. Augmented video conferncing!

Yes, apple tablet is oled + back has solar pad for recharging, but it really
doesn't work quickly. More a gimmic. Verizon+att,wifi yes!

Apple Tablet has thumbpads on each side for mouse guestures, reads fingerprint
for security. Up to 5 profiles by finerprint for family.

Yes, there are 2cameras: one in front and one in back (or it may be one with
some double lens) so you record yourself and in front of u.

Well @joshgrenon, I can tell u the battery life is great in ebook reading mode
but not great when on wifi or playing games. 2-3hrs

Yes @HappyDrew, the apple tablet is running an iphone os flavor with ability
to have multiple apps running at same time (ie pandora, browser

Ok, I will take two questions about the new apple tablet which I have right
here. Go ahead... My nda is basically over.

The price will be 599, 699 and 799 depending on size and memory in apple
tablet. Also, wireless keyboard + monitor connection for tv

Also, the apple tablet is really amazing for newspapers. Video conferencing is
super stable, but nothing new.

The best part ofthe apple tablet as beta user has been the built in HDTV tuner
and pvr, and the chess game.

~~~
smanek
One more new one, that seems pretty interesting:

Apple tablet games are sick. Basically nintendo wii-level innovation. Custom
farmville app is insane. Mark pincus is demoing with steve tmmr

------
tvon
He's full of shit.

HDTV tuner + PVR? Right. He doesn't know if it's two cameras or one with two
lenses, yet he suggests shooting yourself plus what's in front of you for
augmented reality.... cmon folks.

~~~
smanek
I agree, it sounds ridiculous. But Jason has a pretty good reputation - and
I've met him before, and he didn't seem like the sort of guy who'd make this
sort of thing up.

------
blackmac
Excuse me? Does anyone realize he is joking?

